# Floating Cities



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Do you think entire cities could be built as floating habitats — or even entire countries like the Maldives? How do you imagine that city/country? A series of floating platforms with canals as streets?


----------



## The Blond Guy (Feb 1, 2012)

Venice

















Floating houses in The Netherlands


----------



## tpo (Sep 7, 2012)

One day we may be forced to have floating cities. That is if the worlds population keeps increasing. I think it would be cool.


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

In Stephen Baxter's Book Flood which is the prequel to Water world the world's oceans flood out at all the land forcing the remaining humans to live on giant rafts made out of genetically modified Seaweed that grows into giant floating donuts that can hold up whole villages on them. Also many people live on ships and floating villages made out of scrap metal and trash. 

I think floating cities would be cool. If the people in the beginning of Flood had the foresight to built floating cites and floating houses and house boats things wouldn't have turned out so bad in the end.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

No. Venice looks like just a pain in the ass of a city to live in despite being so beautiful. I don't like to walk over bridges every couple of blocks or have to ride a boat/ferry to get somewhere.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

These concepts would be cool...


----------



## Derricks (Sep 12, 2012)

i like VENICE as a floating cities most. their architectural beauty is amazing and the Market place is flawless to tell. that's really amazing scenario. i just love Venice.


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the fact that these cities would be built around something else besides the car.


----------



## arthur2012 arthur20 (Aug 30, 2012)

In the future there will be many floating cities,I think.If the land area can no longer support the increasing number of people.It would be exciting!


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City a long time ago... of course it wasn't in the middle of the sea, it is at 2500m above sea level, but it is an example of several cities in the middle of a lake that were functional


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

It would be easier where there's no tide or current. With those, the wave action would be a disaster with anything close together. Even then, you'd probably want to eliminate lateral movement with collars around piles, allowing up-down.

You'd have a lot of choices to make...would your clean water, sewer, electricity, etc. be centralized and shared with flexibles lines, or would it be done separately on each "ship"?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ You bring up some very goods points. Don't think there is a place on Earth that doesn't lie within a current (though this might be incorrect?)

Suppose the whole city could be built on a single platform tethered to the bottom of an ocean. That should somewhat mitigate the problem of large structures bumping against each other every time there is a wave. 

Energy supply? Rooftop solar, wind, or deep ocean mining. Or some combination of those three.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Mike____ said:


> These concepts would be cool...


If you're just a little bit generous with the definition of what it is that makes a "floating city", then that specific concept is basically allready an existing reality for many years:







source:www.manager-magazin.de









source:www.haz.de









source: www.idealstandard.de/pressnews/bild/l_291.jpg









source: www.mz-web.de/ks/images/mdsBild/1289550875438l.jpg


----------



## ShineCircle (Sep 19, 2012)

I too kind enough to agree what you said about the actual classification about Floating City well pointed mate. Nice one thought!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Malé, Maldives


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Wow, for some reason, I think that city is REALLY beautiful!


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

cool male..


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Sarcasticity said:


> I don't like to walk over bridges every couple of blocks or have to ride a boat/ferry to get somewhere.


You cant be bothered to walk over bridges? Does that require some extra effort than lets say just walking on the pavement?


----------



## sms111com2012 (Sep 24, 2012)

wow, beautiful images, the population of the word is increasing very quickly. i'm amazed


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

malé amazing


----------

